# FC Zurich Vs FC Vaslui 12/15 2AM GMT+8



## Foxtrot (Dec 13, 2011)

*UEFA EUROPA LEAGUE:12 BET FC Zurich Vs FC Vaslui 12/15 2AM GMT+8*

FC Zurich has played 9 Swiss Super League matches this season on Letzigrund. On home ground FC Zurich has won 2, drawn 3 and lost 4 matches. This ranks FCZ, FC Züri 9th in home team performance in the Swiss Super League.
FC Vaslui has played 9 Romanian Liga 1 matches this season away from home. On away ground FC Vaslui has won 4, drawn 1 and lost 4 matches. This ranks the Galben-Verzii (Yellow-Greens) 5th in away team performance in the Romanian Liga 1.

FC Zurich home performance in league points, FC Zurich’s performance is greatest when looking at opponents in the mid -2 with an average of 1 points per game.
FC Vaslui away performance in league points, FC Vaslui’s performance is greatest when looking at opponents in the bottom 6 with an average of 2 points per game. -wosb.com

*1x2 odds offered at 12 BET

Zurich : 2.58
Vaslui : 2.39
Draw : 3.18

visit us at 12 BET*


----------



## mozzes1290 (Dec 14, 2011)

vaslui will win this game, the best odds for FC Vaslui: 2.51 are at Pinnacle.


----------

